# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Liofilizacion de Frutas en Peru.

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

*Enorme valor proporcionado a nuestras frutas a traves de la aplicacion de la tecnica de Liofilizacion.
Invito a que con una buena asesoria desarrollemos proyectos de Liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas y verduras.
Dr Jorge Rivera
Movil 3112128296
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilizacion
Consultor experto en Liofilizacion Intota experts
Skype:liofilizaciononline1
Phone:5714083940*Temas similares: Artículo: Perú podría ser el primer exportador mundial de frutas y hortalizas Curso de liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas tropicales Artículo: Perú abastece el 4% de las frutas que EEUU compra a otros países Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Comercio de Frutas Peru - Canada. Procedimientos, condiciones y otros.

----------


## maribelmo

Buen día, me interesa este proceso, por favor un telefono o correo de contacto, me comunico desde Peru.

----------

